# Apple Watch As HRM For Computer



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

I noticed two new options that allow you to use your Apple Watch as a HRM for a BTLE enabled computer (Developed as a Peloton solution but seems to work with cycling computers).

They both work pretty similar (one is software and the other is hardware) by running an app on the watch that transfers the HR to the phone which then transfers the HR to the computer.

I tried the software version as it's free with ads. I used it on a Lezyne Super GPS and once it was running seems to work very good. The issue I have is with setup. It seems as though you have to go through the pairing process every time you use it. I'm not sure if this is a shortfall of the Lezyne or just the way it has to connect. Maybe someone can try it on a Garmin?

Here is the software solutions.
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/blueheart-bluetooth-heartrate/id1485503543

Here is the hardware solution.
https://npe-inc.com/news-highlights-home-page/heartbeatz-connects-apple-watch/


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

I got a new computer (Garmin 530) and when I go to sync BlueHeart to it, the gamin sees it and tries to pair but the two never make a connection. Not sure if it's the Garmin or the app being buggy since it's so new. The Lezyne seems to pair easily.

I think I'll order the Heartbeatz (hardware solution) to see how good it is.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

I received my HeartBeatz dongle and it works excellent. I stick the dongle in with my spare tube and all the info is transmitted to my Garmin 530.

I couldn't get the software only BlueHeart to work correctly with the Garmin so I went with the HeartBeatz.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

So I've had Heartbeatz for a while and it performs pretty flawless. After the initial setup you don't do anything except start the app on the watch before your ride. The one issue I did have was that it would create it's own workout activity in Apple's Activity app. They came out with an update this week that fixes this and allows you to delete the extra activity when you stop the watch app. I can't recommend this product enough.


----------

